# Capacimetro digital



## lblancorojas (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, amigos de la comunidad!   
Necesito un poco de ayuda en el elaboracion de un medir de CONDENSADORES, el cual sea capas de medir condensadores del orden de pico, nano y micro, se desplegar la medicion en un LCD.    
Para lograr esto debe utilizarse componentes como temporizadores, ADC, flip-flop's y todo tipo de compuertas.

Tengo la idea de realizarlo con un temporizador 555, y un ADC. 

Gracias...


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 27, 2007)

Medir capacitancia es sencillo: haces una fuente de corriente y mides el
tiempo de carga, que es linealmente proporcional a la capacidad.
O usas un oscilador (con el 555) cuyo capacitor es el que estas midiendo,
de esa forma el tiempo del período es proporcional a la capacitancia. 
Hay muchas variaciones alrededor del tema. Pero lo que no he visto aún
es como manejar un LCD sin un microcontrolador, a no ser que uses
un voltímetro LCD ya construido y le suministres un  voltaje proporcional
a la capacidad.

Saludos


----------

